# Pixelfehler und gewährleistung



## UT-freak (9. Oktober 2008)

*Pixelfehler und gewährleistung*

Hallo Forum, 

Ich habe einne so gut wie neuen HP w2207h, das gerät ist ungefähr 2 Monate alt. Gestern viel mir auf das wenn das Pannel Schwarz wird 2 Pixelfehler zu erkennen sind. Das ist zwar beim normalen spielen noch nicht störend aber wenn es jetzt schon 2 sind wie soll das dann noch enden? Und ich sitze auh nur mit 40cm abstand vor dem Geräte und somit kann das schnell störend werdend. Wie ist die Gewährleistung bei solchen Problemen ab wann kann man sie deshalb zurückgeben ?

MFG UT-freak


----------



## pixelflair (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Pixelfehler und gewährleistung*

kommt doch erstmal auf die Pixelfehlerklasse an, demnach sind X Pixelfehler pro cm² oder so doch erlaubt. 

Welche Fehlerklasse hat denn dein hp? falls du es grad weißt^^


----------



## ThugAngel87 (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Pixelfehler und gewährleistung*

ich weiß zumindest das TFT's in klassen eingeteilt werden.
 ich sag einfach mal Klasse 1 darf ein Pixelfehler haben. Klasse 2  darf 2 haben.
die "normalen" haben meistens Klasse 2.
besonders sind die EIZO. da kannste jeden bei auch nur einen umtauschen.

Kumpel hatn PC laden, daher weiß ich das 

aber versuch dich mal mitm händler wo du den her hast ausseinander zu setzten.


----------



## Kadauz (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Pixelfehler und gewährleistung*



ThugAngel87 schrieb:


> ich weiß zumindest das TFT's in klassen eingeteilt werden.
> ich sag einfach mal Klasse 1 darf ein Pixelfehler haben. Klasse 2  darf 2 haben.
> die "normalen" haben meistens Klasse 2.
> besonders sind die EIZO. da kannste jeden bei auch nur einen umtauschen.
> ...



Dannn weiß dein Kumpel aber auch nix. 

Fehlerklasse 1: kein Fehler
Fehlerklasse 2: 2 ständig leuchtende Pixel, oder 2 ständig schwarze Pixel, oder 5 defekte Subixel


----------



## freshprince2002 (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Pixelfehler und gewährleistung*

hier gibts ne nette Tabelle dazu: 
Pixelfehler ? Wikipedia


----------



## ThugAngel87 (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Pixelfehler und gewährleistung*



Kadauz schrieb:


> Dannn weiß dein Kumpel aber auch nix.
> 
> Fehlerklasse 1: kein Fehler
> Fehlerklasse 2: 2 ständig leuchtende Pixel, oder 2 ständig schwarze Pixel, oder 5 defekte Subixel



yo das war nich das thema das er es sagte.
ich meinte ehr das er mit 1pixel fehler garantiefälle drauß macht.


----------



## riedochs (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Pixelfehler und gewährleistung*

Dasd ganze Pixel defekt oder nur ein Subpixel?


----------



## ThugAngel87 (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Pixelfehler und gewährleistung*



riedochs schrieb:


> Dasd ganze Pixel defekt oder nur ein Subpixel?




subpixel


----------



## Bonkic (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Pixelfehler und gewährleistung*

so gut wie neu?
ich schätze mal, dass du da gar nicht auf gewährleistung oder garantie gehen musst.
frag einfach mal nach, ob sie dir das gerät so tauschen- auf kulanz eben.
bei einem grösseren händler sollte das kein problem sein.


----------



## Pokerclock (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Pixelfehler und gewährleistung*

Hier ein Thread zum gleichen Thema. http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...pixelfehlerpruefung-bei-laptopbestellung.html

Dort findest du die rechtliche Sichtweise von mir dargestellt. Denke mal das hilft.


----------

